# Finisher mower spacer



## greensuperduty (Jul 28, 2013)

Where can I find the deck height spacers for a finish mower. Tractor supply?


----------



## Fredneck (May 25, 2012)

what brand is your finish mower? i know TSC sells a lot of parts for king kutter, but i don't know about the spacers specifically, or other brands.


----------

